# Washington DC Tomorrow



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Anyone live around here? We are staying at the Gaylord International Resort and are gonna smoke a few tomorrow night either here or downtown at one of the cigar bars.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in DC and would be up for a smoke (work permitting). Shelly's Back Room is always a nice spot. However, if you're staying at the Gaylord, you will be outside of the city, so it might be a pain to come into DC. Drop me a PM.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Damn - I'm only about 10-12 minutes away from National Harbor. Have league tomorrow though - otherwise I'd be up to meet. Have had some other friends stay there - it's getting high marks so far so you should enjoy the stay.


Ron


----------

